# Football 7pm Monday 2nd March @ Ahdaaf, near Al Quoz



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi,

After the success of last monday's football at our new favourite venue Ahdaaf, we've booked it again for 7pm next monday, the 2nd March.

So far confirmed:

Nomadic
Alex
Timmy
(there are others but not confirmed yet)

pm me for my mobile number so you can let me know if you cant make it last minute or need directions
it will cost 350 for the court. please all confirm that you can make this asap. we need to get 10 players.


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Let me know how many spaces you have for Mon so i can see whos available


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Dubai Bob said:


> Let me know how many spaces you have for Mon so i can see whos available


I think we have quite a few, so feel free to invite as many as you can. I don't think we have more than about 5 so far


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

How old is everyone that plays?


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

age ranges of people who have played so far are between 20 and 42. Average is probably 28-34. All ages and levels are very welcome to come and play. we've only played a few games so far so we're not very fit yet!


----------



## JohnLee23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

Would be interested in playing. Where is it, outdoor/indoor etc.

Info appreciated.

cheers


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

It's indoor, on a fairly small soft astroturf 5-a-side pitch. The venue is Ahdaaf, near Al Quoz, near Mall of Emirates.

Playing at 7pm tomorrow eve. If you're interested, Private Message me on the forum and I'll send you my mobile number to get in touch on the night. (You need to have made 5 posts before you can PM someone. Once you've made them, you can click on the green cirlce next to someone's name on their post, and choose send private message)


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

I should have 4 people possibly more for tomorrow
Do you know how long it takes to get there from JBR/Marina area


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

traffic was very bad on Sheikh Zayed last time, coming from the marina area to the mall of emirates area. I would leave at 6.30 at the latest..


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

One guys pulled out last minute with food poisoning at there may only be 3 of us


----------

